# Give a shout if you are hating the NEC!



## joshtrevino (Apr 2, 2011)

I had to quit for the day. I have found my weakness and it is the NEC. I don't want to look at that code any more.

Feel free to express your woes with the CODE.


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a regular with the code for 5 years now and even I have difficulty finding things occasionally. Now for some ideas on improving your chances for NEC questions on Friday -

I suggest two things. First, although it is a bit late to get on board with this, Mike Holt's tabs for the NEC are far superior to the NFPA tabs. They focus on the commonly used and not just tabbing every chapter.

Secondly, I would also suggest you download Mike Holt's index for the NEC. It may prove to be a faster tool for finding the appropriate chapters, tables etc.

Not something I would suggest to others but... I don't use the handbook. Too damn big and filled with crap you won't have time to read! I have always gone straight to my code book and only gone to the shelf for the handbook when I needed additional clarification or the handy sketches that are in there.


----------



## kwatson18 (Apr 2, 2011)

Deadbeat_Mike said:


> I'm a regular with the code for 5 years now and even I have difficulty finding things occasionally. Now for some ideas on improving your chances for NEC questions on Friday -
> I suggest two things. First, although it is a bit late to get on board with this, Mike Holt's tabs for the NEC are far superior to the NFPA tabs. They focus on the commonly used and not just tabbing every chapter.
> 
> Secondly, I would also suggest you download Mike Holt's index for the NEC. It may prove to be a faster tool for finding the appropriate chapters, tables etc.
> ...



Same as mike, NEC is like a foreign language sometimes but here's my 0.02 on what i've learned...

Problems for the test are usually pretty straightforward but it's always about that exception or trick that trips you up. I've worked through the following problems and feel pretty decent going into the test but who knows.

I was surprised how many NEC questions were on the 10/2010 test, probably about 6-8 in the AM and 8-10 in the PM or so. I think if you can navigate your way around these major sections you should be sitting pretty. My tabs on my NEC 2008:

Grounding:

Service entrance Conductors, Table 250.66

Raceway and Equipment, Table 250.122

Conductors:

Damp/Wet Location 310.8

&gt; 3 Current Carrying Conductors Table 310.15(B)(2)(a)

Conductor Sizing!!!! Table 310.15 (know rules of terminal ratings, sizing under 100A, derate only off 90 deg C, etc..)

Motors:

SC/Ground Fault fuse sizing Table 430.52

HP to FLA motor sizing !!! Tables 430.247 through 430.251(B)

Hazardous Locations Listings : 500.5

Feeder Impedances (R + jX) Values Chapter 9, Table 9

Conduit Fill Annex C

Then problems that I worked for NEC area:

Grounding

Kaiser: 137

NCEES: 133,505

PPI: 47

Rest

NCEES: 104, 105, 106, 129, 130, 138, 510, 511, 512

PPI: 6, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 50, 65, 73,75

Avoidance behavior is a beeech, back to studying and good luck!


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Apr 3, 2011)

kwatson18 said:


> PPI: 47PPI: 6, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 50, 65, 73,75


I just started on the PPI practice exam this morning. There certainly are a number of good NEC practice problems in there!

I have been putting off the PPI problems because I have not been very satisfied with the rest of the material in the PPI package. Looks like there may be some redeeming qualities after all.


----------



## kwatson18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Deadbeat_Mike said:


> kwatson18 said:
> 
> 
> > PPI: 47PPI: 6, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 50, 65, 73,75
> ...


yeah, PPI is a little heavy on NEC but there was a dwelling unit question on the october test if i remember correctly. Good practice for navigating around the branch circuit (section 220) and off the wall info that's not right off a table.

I thought PPI 18,19,20 were really good in clarifying which current to use (nameplate vs lookup on 430.250) on motors for sizing conductors, OCPD and gf/sc fuse.

PPI 30 is good to practice doing a derate problem off the 90deg C category and understanding lowest/worstcase terminal temp ratings.

NCEES 510, 512 and 129 all had good tricks to learn that i know i would have screwed up on the test.

it's the final COUNTDOWNNN!!!!!!

peas


----------



## joshtrevino (Apr 3, 2011)

Deadbeat_Mike said:


> I'm a regular with the code for 5 years now and even I have difficulty finding things occasionally. Now for some ideas on improving your chances for NEC questions on Friday -
> I suggest two things. First, although it is a bit late to get on board with this, Mike Holt's tabs for the NEC are far superior to the NFPA tabs. They focus on the commonly used and not just tabbing every chapter.
> 
> Secondly, I would also suggest you download Mike Holt's index for the NEC. It may prove to be a faster tool for finding the appropriate chapters, tables etc.
> ...


After spending much of the weekend with the code, I am feeling much more confident.

Thanks for the link to Holt's index. It is now in my binder.


----------



## joshtrevino (Apr 3, 2011)

kwatson18 said:


> Deadbeat_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a regular with the code for 5 years now and even I have difficulty finding things occasionally. Now for some ideas on improving your chances for NEC questions on Friday -
> ...



As stated above, I am feeling much better about the NEC. I pushed through my avoidance behavior ... still a beeeeeech!

I have worked all the problems except for the Kaiser 137. Could you email me that if you have time?

[email protected]

Also, I have added your tab suggestions to my personal index (many of which I also had).

Do you have article references for the rules for conductor sizing?


----------

